# My cat meows like she's dying when air conditioner comes on!



## nay (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

My cat was abandoned by her previous owners and I adopted her in March. She's 7 years old from what my neighbors tell me. 

Every time my air conditioner comes on she starts meowing like she's extremely sad and scared. It's like she's crying bloody murder lol.There's only one part of the house that is loud when the air conditioner is on and that's where the biggest vent is. It's towards the floor so she's unsure of even walking past it. She'll cry until I let her out of the house or until the air conditioner is off. 

Suggestions as to what I could do to get her used to the air conditioner or how to calm her down?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Certain machine noises can bother cats a lot. When my old vaccum cleaner died, I got a new one. It doesn't sound a lot different to my ears than the old one, but my cats absolutely hate it and run from the room. They never even left the room with the old one. So it may just be the noise that bothers her ears. Since she's an indoor/outdoor cat, I would just let her out when she wants to when the A/C comes on. Or put her in the quietest room. Maybe if you stuff cotton balls in her ears when it comes on, it may muffle the sound a bit?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Do you have central Air or a wall unit?
Mine has a register in the ceiling above my chair and when it's hot the cat will sleep under it.
My cats also like having the fan blow over them but not directly on them.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I dunno. I have a vent in a stair next to the front door landing area. Both my cats seem fascinated by the air coming out there. They'll go over and sniff it and look into the vent.

Can you figure out if it's the noise or the air itself? When I had a new air conditioner/furnace installed, it blew stonger and my existing cold air return vent had to be made bigger. Before that there it made a funny noise because it was trying to suck too much air into the existing vent.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Also, maybe she's just not used to the "new" noises of your house. My cats were a little freaked at first of the dishwasher and washing machine/drying machine noises.


----------

